# Microfiber Vs leather pouches



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Everythingsling.uk sent me some microfiber pouches as a gift. I have to say, the quality of gzk amazes me. Perfectly cut, and this microfiber is so light and tough. 
What I noticed, though, is that it tends to get a bit slippery. Sometimes I release accidentally because of that. I reverted back to my trusty army boot leather, tough as nails, somewhat heavy, very grippy and secure, but I will give microfiber another chance in the future.
So, have you guys tried microfiber as a material? What are your preference on the matter?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been trying the pouches from gzk too. I haven't been using them long enough to use one pouch long enough to wear it out. Though one thing I found in the time I have tried them, the ones I have used, have so much tact/friction they can feel almost sticky. Now in the winter that would be good for me as my hands tend to be real dry.

So I prefer the leather feel in more instances than than otherwise. But still giving the gzk more usage.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Not sure about GZK's microfibre - but been using others. I find them consistent and actually grippy if anything. Also very hardwearing - not had much distortion or breaks as yet... I use the cheap Chinese especially for BB"s quite a lot. I like them.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, the ones that are pure microfiber, are kore grippy indeed, but they have a pouch that is glossy on one side. That is the slippery one. I did change sides in the end, but still. 
The leather I use is less than 1mm thick, and it just doesn't break. I found a few minutes ago a leather jacket with even thinner leather, which passed my initial testing, haven't banded it up though. I am really amazed at how tough, such thin leather can be.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have some for looped bands that came with cheap bandsets that sound like that. Shiny on the one size and 'rough' on the other, also thicker (at least 2mm) than my other MF pouches which are all around 1mm thick. I use them rough side out for the same reason, slippery and does not have a reassuring grip.

I also like Warrior laminated pouches and plain (esp. Roo) leather.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

What mattwalt said.

I, too, love the cheap Chinese pouches for small ammo.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

This is my beloved leather. The black thing I am holding is a microfiber pouch, for comparison reasons. Any idea what kind of leather it is? It is very thin, exrltremely strong and grippy, and still have the first one I made, although it is a bit stretched now.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

looks like split cowhide. I use a lot of upholstery leather. The top of the arms and cushions are best.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I have been enjoying the microfiber and the leather Samurai pouches from Warrior Pouches. The microfiber might be minutely more slippery on the ammo side but it hasn't bothered me at all.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

I use warrior pouches...love the grip to them and the feel of ammo in pouch


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> What mattwalt said.
> 
> I, too, love the cheap Chinese pouches for small ammo.


I use the cheap Chinese microfiber pouches for 5/6 steel, sometimes 3/8 steel ... everything else I use a quality Ray's pouch, a warrior pouch, or for general use a Tex pouch (which is simple and works very well).

wll


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I shoot 1/2" steel, and I really like the plain 'Roo pouches from Simple Shot. While I don't think I need anything else, I think it'd be interesting to try micro fiber or some sort of woven pouch.


----------

